# Sourcing Lawn Jockey Fixtures



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

If you don't know what a lawn jockey is, stop reading.

As I do most of my work just north of the Mason-Dixon, many mostly higher end homes have vintage lawn jockeys. I get maybe a half dozen service calls per year to repair the fixtures in these lawn jockeys. While it's simple enough to replace a socket or rewire one, often they could really use a whole new fixture. This fixture is a little bit special, as it has a bail on top from which it hangs. Has anyone ever been able to source look-alike fixtures for lawn jockeys?


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

Oops.... nevermind. I found one with a little more looking. Here's the link to the fixture, if anyone else ever needs one. Not a bad price either. http://www.lawnjockey.com/jocko.html


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

They're lighted? Officially, here, they are called 'horse ties' or some such nonsense. BTW, you are no longer allowed to paint them as ******. One of these days I want to get one and paint it as I see fit just to see what happens.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

Teetorbilt said:


> They're lighted?.


Yep... the really old one's held a candle or oil lamp. Some say that they were used to mark safe houses for folks headed north during the salve days. The old one's were electrified in later years, or the more modern one's were electric from day one.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

I didn't live during the salve days but I've never seen one set up for any lighting. The old ones are carved and later ones are concrete, the figure is pretty much the same. Dude with his arm partially extended holding the tie ring.


----------



## 747 (Jan 21, 2005)

I haven't seen one of those in years. A neighbor had one when i was growing up. The guy had a latern hanging from his hand that always lit up at night.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

Must be a Yankee thing, the ones that I have seen here just hold rings to tie horses to.


----------



## Bob Kovacs (May 4, 2005)

Call Travelocity and find out where they got their gnome- the same place will probably have your lawn jockeys....lol.

Bob


----------

